# Kitty litter crystals and propylene glycol and distilled water?



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Has any one ever add (propylene glycol and distilled water in a mix of approximately 50/50) to Kitty litter crystals. If so is it a bad thing to do? My buddy did this and it is working for now. Is it better than just "distilled water"?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have heard that the PG will clog the crystals/beads and ruin them before long. Best to just add plain DW.

Good luck!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been running Kitty Litter for years just D/W sometimes a little salt added to the water is all.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I am just using distilled water myself and havent had any need to mess with it at all.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

OK That is what I thought! Thank you all!


----------



## Gibson (Aug 26, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have been running Kitty Litter for years just D/W sometimes a little salt added to the water is all.


Any special process for prepping the KL or mixing with D/W? I read some posts about spraying them rather than soaking them, but am not sure.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow you all are coming up with some super interesting way to keep your humidor running hahaha


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Its not too hard or even interesting, I just spray the shit out of the kitty litter with the distilled water and throw them in my wine fridge humidor.

Couldnt be simpler right?


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> Its not too hard or even interesting, I just spray the shit out of the kitty litter with the distilled water and throw them in my wine fridge humidor.
> 
> Couldnt be simpler right?


I see where your issue is... You should use new/clean litter. That way you won't have to "spray the shit out of them". But, you know, whatever works...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gibson said:


> Any special process for prepping the KL or mixing with D/W? I read some posts about spraying them rather than soaking them, but am not sure.


I like spraying cause i only want about 1/2 of them clear i found that's the easiest way to do it. Also if i added salt to the water it covers all the litter when spraying.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

clintgeek said:


> I see where your issue is... You should use new/clean litter. That way you won't have to "spray the shit out of them". But, you know, whatever works...


/sarcasm font

I was referring to a proper measurement of distilled water not the process you go though cleaning up a dog rocket from your poor pooch in order to smoke.

/sarcasm font off /rimshot

Of course I use new litter but some other puffers here have been known to be a little cheap.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> *
> 
> Of course I use new litter but some other puffers here have been known to be a little cheap.*


 The "Cheep" crystals are not good enough as they are made for bird cage humidifying. You need the "Kitty" litter to make a humi purr. :tease:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

what do you put in to make a humi dor?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> what do you put in to make a humi dor?


Well Warren (Talking to myself again?!?):noidea: Maybe some *Humi*lity from B'ol *Dor*? Or a Humis Dung Beetle (Dor). Nup too abstract. :yield:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> The "Cheep" crystals are not good enough as they are made for bird cage humidifying. You need the "Kitty" litter to make a humi purr. :tease:


I personally prefer used litter right out of the kitty poop box.:first:
Adds a nice acrid ammonia taste to all my fine C.C's.uke:
Did i forget to mention that's how i store my Johnny-O's and other custom rolls!:fencing::rofl:op2:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Spare no expense for the blenders gold, white owls, and Swishers eh.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I personally prefer used litter right out of the kitty poop box.:first:
> Adds a nice acrid ammonia taste to all my fine C.C's.uke:
> Did i forget to mention that's how i store my Johnny-O's and other custom rolls!:fencing::rofl:op2:


What's the matter Warren. "Cat got you tongue"!ound:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What's the matter Warren. "Cat got you tongue"!ound:


Dont want to get tuned again. :focus:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

No I am a dog person I tollerate cats.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Those of you that are already running your humi's with kitty litter what brand of litter are you using? I have seen some posts and only have seen ExquisiCat Crystals listed by name. I just received another vinotemp and was thinking of trying out the kitty litter method but wanted to make sure I use something that is proven. Are there any other brands that other BOTL's are using? Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

rudeJARHEAD said:


> Those of you that are already running your humi's with kitty litter what brand of litter are you using? I have seen some posts and only have seen ExquisiCat Crystals listed by name. I just received another vinotemp and was thinking of trying out the kitty litter method but wanted to make sure I use something that is proven. Are there any other brands that other BOTL's are using? Thanks in advance for the help


The brand I'm using is called Trackless Litter Pears - there is a discussion about it's use in this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rackless-litter-pearls-shop-rite-10-00-a.html

I've been using it for a little over a week and it's been fantastic so far. There is also a Petco brand that some BOTL's are using.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

rudeJARHEAD said:


> Those of you that are already running your humi's with kitty litter what brand of litter are you using?


imho - litter crystals are all pretty much the same. I'm using Pet's Pride, which is I believe the Kroger store brand. It was something like $5 for four pounds. It's as close to generic crystals as I could find. I pull the blue crystals out before using - I don't know what happened to make them blue, but it's easy enough to pick them out. I spray with distilled water mixed with a very small amount of Morton's salt - they're holding 67% steady as a rock.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm using Ultra Pearls Unscented, purchased at Publix, 5lbs for $8.99. Hold the humidity well! It does have blue and pink crystals mixed in, so when I got the bag I took out a handful and soaked them down to see if they gave off any scent, and nothing. Benn very happy with them!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I use ExquisiCat Crystals which I believe is a Petsmart product.
My best guess is they all come from the same manufacturer with different labels and packaging.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great info guys, promptly also!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I using Petco Brand right now about $13 for 8 lbs.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Petco Exquisacat Crystals with Blue Crystals Unscented ~$10


----------

